# Need Advise



## ilovejesus (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi,
Its nice to see how technology has helped people in their lives.Its really nice to know that we can have a reliable source to share our feelings that are bottled up for so many years.
i am a married lady with 2 children ages 8 and 4.I love them deeply and think that children are the best gifts that God can ever give to mankind.
I have been bought up in a family where my father was a alcoholic.I dealth with this my entire childhood with all the abuses my mother ans we as children had to face.
You get married to think that life will be better.I know life is not a bed of roses.My husband lied to me from teh very beginning .He lied about his post, his salary just to compete with me.It never mattered to me.I found it out before marraige and forgave him.
He used to drink a lot so I put a condition for him to leave drinks or I will not marry him.At that time my parents were forcing me to get married as they think I was getting old.My mother was against this wedding due to the alcohol.
I wanted to prove her wrong .My husband told me he stopped drinks and has changed, so I gave him a chance and married him.
As soon as I got married the very next day he started drinking, it was like a slap on my face. Even his parents took his side and made fun of me.His father suffers from extreme Gaut and I do not want him to go through this.
He has never understood me in 9 years of marraige.He always took teh side of his parents even thoug they were guiding him wrong.His parents always made a difference between me and him(making special treats only for him).
They ignored me in my pregnancy and gave special attention to his sisters when they were pregnant.They treated me differently and my husbaand says I am just jealous.How can I treat them as my own when they dont even remember me.

They have always encouraged him to drink.On several occasions he has faught with me and driven the car drunk after knowing the danger involved in this for him and us.
He recently met with an accident drinking and driving, but by gods grace nothing has happened to my child sitting in there.

All he thinks about sex of course he is a good father, somehow I dont feel close to him.From 8 years I can never tell him I love him even though he tells me that many times a day.

I just cant figure out how does he love me...is it only in words and on the bed.

Now taht he lost his job and has got one with my help with a reduced salary, he has changed and been nice to me.He never allowed my children to spend equal time with my parent as his until recently I forcefully took mu kids to meet my father as he is fighting for lung cancer.

I really dont believe in this wedding.I love my kids and do not know what to do.

I just do not want my husband to end up like his father having gaut and complications with deformed feet and hands.I want to spend the rest of my life in peace and struggling like my childhood.

I am come to a pont where I do not like him touching me.Most of teh times we cannot have a normal conversation.He is like a kid.He has no responsibility for the things in teh house and thinks I must be like other women.He always compares me to his mother.

He tries to change but I really do not feel for him any more.

Need all the advise that I can get.


----------

